# Alternative to the Jesus Film



## Pergamum (May 5, 2008)

Anyone got any suggestions for evangelistic films, cartoon, power points that do not show Jesus? 

Film is powerful and visual imagery CAN be very beneficial.

I would love to have some powerful films, cartoons, slide shows, powerpoints to accompany simple teaching.


----------



## KenPierce (May 5, 2008)

I would recommend To End All Wars by PCA member Brian Godawa. Use it carefully because of graphic content. The basic plot line is this:

True story.
Allied POW's in Japanese prison camp in Kwai Valley.
Man makes choice not to become animalistic, but humane.
Plato as intro to gospel: what happens to just man if he enters the world? He will be crucified on a pole.
Small chapel outside of camp started by chaplain.
More men are instructed in gospel, better work becomes.
Opposed by "natural man," soldier who chooses sin over grace.
Natural man runs afoul of the camp, is to be executed.
Chaplain offers himself in place, is crucified while camp director sputters "superstition" in his face.

Much more, but it gives a powerful analogy for the cross: Greater love. Even if all you did was show the pertinent scenes.


----------



## Pergamum (May 6, 2008)

Anything that is directly from Scripture?


----------



## ADKing (May 6, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Film is powerful and visual imagery CAN be very beneficial.



Be this as it may, *preaching* is the God ordained means of evangelism (Romans 10.14-14; I Corinthians 1.17ff). Why is it that we do not place our faith in God's means but attempt to lure people to heavenly things by earthly means?


----------



## Davidius (May 6, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Film is powerful and visual imagery CAN be very beneficial.
> 
> I would love to have some powerful films, cartoons, slide shows, powerpoints to accompany simple teaching.



Man, if they're so powerful and beneficial, it sure is a shame that the apostles didn't have movies and powerpoints! 

The foolishness of preaching!


----------



## Pergamum (May 6, 2008)

It's also a shame that the apostles did not have microphones, air conditioners, flush toilets, etc, but these things are facets of modern church.

There is nothing wrong with using media as a teaching tool. Paul used pagan poetry. I use pictures to illustrate points. Jesus wrote in dirt and used many things in nature as visual means of teaching. Powerpoint to help sermons (projecting texts or pictures on the wall can supplement rather than detract from the preached word).

So, back to the OP instead of your soap boxes, is there anything out there or not?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 6, 2008)

I found this to be very interesting:

Modern Parables: Bible Studies for People Who Like Movies

Biblical themes, good production, no second commandment violations. You can also download them, I think.


----------



## Pergamum (May 7, 2008)

REALLY COOL! Thanks.


----------



## KenPierce (May 7, 2008)

*SCripture in To End All Wars*



Pergamum said:


> Anything that is directly from Scripture?



Sure. More portrayed than read. But, it is EXPLICITLY Christian --the Scriptures are clearly in view.

My point was that it showed a Christ figure being crucified without violating the Second Commandment.


----------



## Pergamum (May 7, 2008)

Yes, thanks. I am looking for stuff to show and translate that sticks to Biblical text.


----------



## KenPierce (May 7, 2008)

But not for kids, though.


----------

